# channeling BX cable



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of an angle grinder like tool that will burough through plaster brick to submerge BX cable?
I was told this tool does exist, but I cant seem to find anything like it.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 10, 2007)

4in or 41/2 in angle grinder with a serated diamond masonry blade. Dry cut so be prepared for the mess. I used this method for new (gypsum block) and old (pyro block) building methods.
Two cuts, chisel out the middle and that's all. Secured BX with short pieces of annealed band iron across the channel. Cut to depth of at least 1 1/4 or more, if drywalling right over the plaster block be sure to show drywallers what's going on and pencil in a window where NOT to slam drywall screws in.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sure. I own one for my smaller SDS drill. Looks like a pinwheel thing you just drive along to make your slot in concrete and brick. Works slick as snot. I don't have a picture of it here at home, but here's one ripped from the net. It's called a "cable sinker". 








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wall-Chaser-T...QihZ006QQcategoryZ632QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

If it's just the plaster layer that you need to channel through, you can use a "wall slotter" or "wall chaser". HILTI and Hitachi make one. Here's a picture of my Hitachi one. It's like a heavy-duty circular saw with a wide adjustable dado-type blade on it.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

I cant tell you how long I have been looking for this


----------

